# Scratched platen on Stahls Hotronics press.



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I may have ruined my Hotronics press. I was using the brown kraft paper as a cover with 400deg. of heat at 12sec. required for the Duracotton HT, and was getting a discolored area on the shirt, so I decided to use some white backing paper (release liner) from some vinyl I had cut, which I have done before with no problem, but this time it melted and stuck all over my top heat platen.
So to clean it, I tried adhesive remover but eventually started scraping on it with a dry wall spreader, which I thought would be safe. The platen looks like steel, but actually it's almost like a hard rubber, and I gouged it a few places before I realized what had happened.
So does this mean my platen is ruined?
Will it cause defects in the transfer?
Someone please tell me they have done this also.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you scrathed the teflon coating on the platen. I think it will still be usable you will most likely need a teflon sheet to cover your transfer before pressing. I'm so sorry about you plight. In the future try to use some Iron cleaner from a craft store to clean with and a wet towel . I wish you well ...... JB


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you so much - I should sleep a little better now.
And I won't be using the paper covers anymore - of any kind.
When you use the teflon cover sheets do you normally increase the heat or dwell a little compared to the kraft paper?
I plan on getting a teflon skirt for the lower platen as well.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

10001110101 said:


> I may have ruined my Hotronics press. I was using the brown kraft paper as a cover with 400deg. of heat at 12sec. required for the Duracotton HT, and was getting a discolored area on the shirt, so I decided to use some white backing paper (release liner) from some vinyl I had cut, which I have done before with no problem, but this time it melted and stuck all over my top heat platen.
> So to clean it, I tried adhesive remover but eventually started scraping on it with a dry wall spreader, which I thought would be safe. The platen looks like steel, but actually it's almost like a hard rubber, and I gouged it a few places before I realized what had happened.
> So does this mean my platen is ruined?
> Will it cause defects in the transfer?
> Someone please tell me they have done this also.


 yeah like I didn't do this myself.. yes a few years ago with my mighty press.. ugly.. but still going great after. Now I use ez-off....


----------



## TJones (Aug 17, 2008)

I have found it to be easier to clean the platen while it is hot. Dont' get burned with a wet cloth, use a very dry rough towel.


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I bought a 15in. x 15in. Teflon cover sheet today, and used it with a Duracotton and Imageclip transfers.
I made two nice clean designs and I would say I do like it better than the paper and I didn't notice any ill effects from the scratches on the platen.
But - now somehow I've got crud on the new cover sheet. Must have bled though one of the transfers.
What's the best way to clean the teflon cover sheet?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just wipe them off and the stain doesn't transfer. ... JB


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

This was a brown crusty stuff kinda like adhesive. It must have either came up from the Duracotton HT transfer I used or was some of the crud still left on the top platen from my previous problem that left itself in the shape of the transfer on the teflon sheet.
Alcohol did not remove it but it made it crusty enough for me to scrape it off with my finger nale.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The teflon slip on cover go on the bottom, I was reading and thought you put it on top. If you did then you need to remove it,I was told that was not good for the heating element. I just wanted you to know. .... JB


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I use teflon for Duracotton and often on the second press (directly on the image) some of the toner will come off on the teflon. I find a toothy dry wash cloth will in essence "scrape" off all the dry toner. I now always wipe off the teflon when applying it directly to the image, even if I don't see any toner, you just never know... I comes of pretty easy once you get used to it. 

the same rule applies to the bottom platen when doing a front/back application, I alway scrub on the bottom teflon sheet with my dry toothy cloth just in case. It hasn't failed me yet.

The only trouble I got into with the toner is on a teflon "pillow" that had gotten some of the extra toner on a seam and I did three presses before I noticed a very fine line on my garments...grrrr, made me mad that I overlooked it. I was using a teflon pillow on the bottom, not inside the shirt and my laziness cost me.


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

COEDS said:


> The teflon slip on cover go on the bottom, I was reading and thought you put it on top. If you did then you need to remove it,I was told that was not good for the heating element. I just wanted you to know. .... JB


The item I have is just a flat 15 x 15 inch black sheet, and it was my understanding that it was to cover the transfer, which would be laying on the shirt, as I press the shirt.
Which I presumed was just to keep the top platen from getting contaminated with anything that might leach from the transfer.
I have heard of a Teflon "skirt" that fits over the bottom platen, which in my case would be 16 x 20 inches, but I don't have one of those yet.


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just used the last of my Duracotton transfers and now I know where the crud on the cover sheet is coming from.
After the first pressing at 400deq. for 14sec. at firm pressure, a window is left on the garment the shape of the backing paper, causing the shirt to appear lighter and fuzzy in that area.
The second pressing for 6 seconds removes the window, but it ends up on the cover sheet as a crusty type material.
Once again the only way I could remove it was to scrape it with my finger.
Other complaint I have about the HT is it's tendency to curl which causes it to jam the printer, and it's habit of rolling up after printing, making it awkward to work with during the pressing.


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> I use teflon for Duracotton and often on the second press (directly on the image) some of the toner will come off on the teflon. I find a toothy dry wash cloth will in essence "scrape" off all the dry toner. I now always wipe off the teflon when applying it directly to the image, even if I don't see any toner, you just never know... I comes of pretty easy once you get used to it.
> 
> I see what you mean - as long as you wipe it off while it's hot it comes off fairly easy.
> I used a microfibre towel with good results.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I always wipe with a damp cloth while the press is on or just after I turn it off. ..... JB


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

10001110101 said:


> What's the best way to clean the teflon cover sheet?


 
I use a "MR. Clean Magic Eraser"
Works great!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just had a friend told me he was having issues after you the eazy off press cleaner leaving a residue on his garments, so the Mr clean could be a answer for him too. I will pass this on to him .


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ashamutt!!!  Okay, in addition to Mrs.B's great cleaning solution, I have also heard 409 works well to clean the teflon. Wiping with a damp washcloth never worked for me. I still ended up with ghosting. 

I've heard of folks putting the teflon pads on both the bottom and upper platens with no ill effects. I know JB you and I have been in threads on this subject before. That one person said their press mfg suggested it, and another said their press mfg helped them with modifying a teflon sheet for the job, in which I would just buy two of the pads for the lower with the elastic myself. 

I did read where you said someone told you it was bad for the upper platen. It could be different from mfg to mfg... ???.... but I'm still inclined to think it will work fine as others are doing it with no problems, and it certainly can make life totally easy having the teflons in place all of the time. No worries.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

HEY KELLY!!!
I am back on here .....part time at least! yeah!
I am stuck at home for the next two weeks....our pup ate a football and had to have open gut surgery!
(the pup on my shirt!!)


But she is recovering very well!!!!!

(I missed all of you !!!)


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> HEY KELLY!!!
> I am back on here .....part time at least! yeah!
> I am stuck at home for the next two weeks....our pup ate a football and had to have open gut surgery!
> (the pup on my shirt!!)
> ...


 Oh my I hope she is ok. I just love all animals and the story made me sad. I do alot of dog rescue. I mainly foster puppies and get them adopted, but I have a Lab,a golde retiever and a 3 legged mutt. they all came as rescues, but never left. they now have a tuff job holding the floor down while they nap. ... LOL .... JB


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

back to the thread....sorry all...

mr clean magic eraser has worked for me very well.....cleans the gunk off of the Teflon sheets in a snap!
...like, less than 10 seconds...mild to med gunk that is.....have never had major gunk, so probably longer cleaning for that...then back to pressing!


Oh......and before I purchased my hotronix draw press I had a sunie clam press....when it came in the mail the box was damaged and the press had exploded open! 
The Teflon on the upper platen was horribly scratched and smudged!....BUT it did not affect my transfers one bit!
In fact, I still use it for a "quick press" machine!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Oh my I hope she is ok. I just love all animals and the story made me sad. I do alot of dog rescue. I mainly foster puppies and get them adopted, but I have a Lab,a golde retiever and a 3 legged mutt. they all came as rescues, but never left. they now have a tuff job holding the floor down while they nap. ... LOL .... JB


Thanks JB!

She is doing so much better now!!! THANK THE LORD.
I was praying so hard....my hubby and I were so sad and so scared!!!!
Now she is perking up and wanting to rough play with our other mutt! 
She is eating again!
I am so thankful!

I am trying to put triple antibiotic w/ pain reliever on her belly (LOT of staples that are starting to itch!) but it is so hard to get it on the site...she jumps around SOOO much because it hurts so!



Awesome that you do dog rescue!!! 
...if my hubby and i did that we would have 100 dogs by now...I just couldn't let them go! 
Both of our mutts are humane society mutts!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I second the mr clean earser i keep a ton of them in the drawers by the press for my teflon sheets... all ink and goobers wipe right off.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I second the mr clean earser i keep a ton of them in the drawers by the press for my teflon sheets... all ink and goobers wipe right off.


HEYYYYY! Sandy JO-JO!!!!!!!

I may have gotten the idea from you!
I have read so much over the past few months that I can't remember! LOL!!!
,,,,,but I do think it was you!


----------



## 10001110101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've used that Mr.Clean eraser around the house - they are pretty amazing.
The towel I used was a little damp and it workd well but I did wonder if the moisture left on the cover might effect the transfer in some way.


----------

